
Mathematical secrets of ancient tablet unlocked after nearly a century of study - surement
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/aug/24/mathematical-secrets-of-ancient-tablet-unlocked-after-nearly-a-century-of-study
======
surement
It's interesting that this is from 1000 years before Pythagoras but the claims
of contemporary usefulness sound exaggerated. Is there something I'm missing?

